
U.S. Wrestles with How to Fight Back Against Cyberattacks - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/31/us/politics/us-wrestles-with-how-to-fight-back-against-cyberattacks.html
======
o0-0o
I seriously wonder what blocking internet ties for 24h between the US and
China though the root servers or some other means would do. Afterall, a vast
majority / overwhelming majority of hacks come from China.

